# Dust Collector Hose



## justholler (Jan 15, 2012)

Howdy folks, I just bought a HF Dust Collector 2 Horsepower version. Everything went together just fine. I do plan to try some modifications very soon. Before that happens I need to clean up my workspace. The DC did not come with any hose. What does the average person buy to get this thing up and running? Is it a trip to a big box store to get whatever kind of hose they have in 4 inch? Should I buy the HP hose kit (assuming a price of + - $40). Do I need to shop online and have something shipped in? I'm probably 1.5 hours from a Woodcraft store in Charlotte. I don't need this to be the final setup…just something to get the dust out of the corners and off the floor until I can make the equipment connections and so forth.
Thanks


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

I just put the same DC into service this past summer.

The HF DC Setup Kit has 2, 10 ft. hoses, 4 hose clamps, 90 and 45 degree elbows, a Y fitting, contractor type TS adapter/closure (to mount on the bottum of the saw cabinet) and 2 blast gatest for $44.00 and tax. (with 25% off coupon it comes in @ around $35.00)

Pretty good bang for the buck. Blast gates are a little lightweight but good enough to get you set up till you sort out the gates that you really want. Hoses are reinforced and very smooth inside. ( ...and outside also for that matter).

Yes, I would recommend this kit and would buy it again for a start up kit and you won't need to buy any adapters to make the parts fit the DC. 
I didn't use the TS adapter, as I don't have that type TS, but I plan on using it on a shroud for my SCMS.

Hope this answers some of your questions.

Best Regards. Grandpa Len.

Work Safely and have Fun.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Best deal is HF set up kit, their hose is the best one I know.









When I had one , here what I did with my HF DC, it worked very well.
It had a Thien baffle in the trash can, a "cyclone" separator for lid and a woke under the filter.
In addition I made a window in the trash can wall to check the level.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

I strongly recommend the rockler dust right hose. I wish I would have bought it years ago.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I just bought some clear, smooth interior hose off Amazon. Since I had the Amazon Prime (about seventy-five a year), shipping was free and the package arrived in days. It was fifty feet for about sixty bucks. Here is the info, if it will help.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0006FKJD2/ref=pe_385040_30332200_pe_309540_26725410_item

I had bought a twenty-five foot section of the black stuff that automatically returns and hate it. You have to clamp it very good and pull hard to get it out even ten feet.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

+1 on the rockler dust right


----------



## redmosquito1 (Jan 5, 2014)

I installed that same DC a few months back, works pretty good when set up with a Thein baffle trash can.

I found the Harbor Freight hose kit sucked though, it was a major pain to get it over the non HF fittings as the HF fittings are a hair smaller in O.D. so that sucked. I bought the dust right stuff and I like that a lot, if I hadn't installed a PVC drain pipe (SD) set up I probably would have used that stuff exclusively since it retracts to a fraction of its extended length.

But, I installed duct work so I didn't need it to shrink. I bought some Jet black hose that is the cats meow, its is pliable and slightly oversized to allow easy install over fittings but with hose clamps it is air tight. Very flexible which allowed me to install it permanently to the duct work and tools but allows me to move the tools when needed, the hose coils under the tool and out of the way when not in use.

Highly recommend the Jet stuff.


----------



## justholler (Jan 15, 2012)

I bought the harbor freight kit for the price…should be here this week. The rockler dust right looked good but the reviews were not so good on it, even worse than the HF reviews. I haven't studied this Thein baffle enough….do you buy it or build it?


----------



## Volund (Jan 17, 2013)

I use the same DC. Great machine for the price. I use a Clear View cyclone separator, and 4" Sched 40 PVC for ductwork. I only use the hose for the last piece of the run. the fewer curves and the smoother the inside, the less CFM loss you will see in your ductwork.

- AJS


----------



## redmosquito1 (Jan 5, 2014)

You build the thein baffle. You can buy the trash can lids at woodcraft and rockler or similar store for about $30 but I didn't like them. I built mine with left over 3/4" mdf. I used 1 2'x4' sheet, some threaded rod and small PVC pipe. The PVC was bought from a bug box store out of their precut rack. I think I used only one 2' piece.

Pretty simple to build, on the thein forum there is instruction how to do it. So far I've filled the can once and nothing in my clear bag. It has cut down on dust and chips on my floor tremendously, only improvement to my system is to build a better box for the table say collection as right now it's just a piece of 1/2" ply cut to the size of the bottom (contractor saw) and chips/dust pile up around the edges. And top cover suction thing would also be very nice for taller cuts. Lastly I need to finish running the duct work for my 2" and smaller connections like my mitre saw etc etc.


----------



## BigMig (Mar 31, 2011)

I also use the Dust Right…thgough I suspect that since it has all those corrugations (that allow it to s t r e t c h ) it may not be hte most efficient. The convenience it provides is great, however.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I ordered my hose from Penn State Industries. Very durable, very flexible, and inexpensive.


----------

